# Kindle Tricks and Hidden Features



## Dave A Vance

I ran across the following website where this guy has gotten into the root of the Kindle, browsed around the filesystem, tied into hardware communication and browsed through some of the software source.

http://igorsk.blogspot.com/2007/12/hacking-kindle-part-3-root-shell-and.html

Ignore some of the technical information and definitely don't try anything he specifically states to not try (yes, he does say that in one section where he mentions specific commands).

He has some good information on shortcuts that aren't in the documentation, undocumented commands, a way to browse photos on the Kindle, how to play MineSweeper and how to use the built-in GPS to locate businesses on a map and display your current location on a map.


----------



## Dave A Vance

Doh!!!  While browsing through these boards more, I noticed that someone already posted this link last year.  Sorry guys.


----------



## traceyreads

It was new info to me, thanks for posting.


----------



## nelamvr6

Great info!  Thanks!


----------



## nelamvr6

Wow!  This guy is an absolute Geek Genius !


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Now we just need a hack that will enable us to create and use folders


----------



## marianneg

Vegas_Asian said:


> Now we just need a hack that will enable us to create and use folders


Actually, there is one - sort of. You can use the Mobipocket "digest" feature, but it's pretty complicated and some people have said it corrupted their books. I'm not sure it works on amazon books at all.


----------



## V

Vegas_Asian said:


> Now we just need a hack that will enable us to create and use folders


You've got to wonder why such an oft-requested feature has been ignored; it simply isn't even a complicated bit of code to write or manage.


----------



## thejackylking #884

the only thing I can think of is memory overhead.  adding folders in itself is easy but once you start indexing then you get additional memory overhead with each additional folder.


----------



## TheSeagull

For those that don't have the 3.5.2 update yet...

Search commands


These command work in the search field. You can enter only beginning of the command if that's enough for it to be unique.

Private commands
Note: following commands are clearly not intended for end users. Some of them may damage your Kindle and void your warranty. Enter at your own risk.

`checkForUpdate
`applyUpdate

?


----------



## MoonBean

That website is info from the original Kindle, the K1. Does anyone know if these work on the K2? Has anyone tried the `checkForUpdate command on a K2?


----------

